# Can I use touch up paint to fix this?



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

You could, but that is a pretty spread out area. A body shop can buff that out for $25. It is amazing what they can do!


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

You can, but it won't look right after it dries


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

That'll buff out, it looks like it's only the clearcoat if my monitor doesn't deceive me. Avoid touch-up paint if at all possible as it never looks good after drying. FYI it costs about $10 from the dealer, and comes with a brush and a ballpoint pen-type applicator.


----------



## cruzelt12 (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm not sure because it feels kinda rough to the touch.. but then again, I don't really know anything about scratches. Here are some better pictures.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Ummm, well the "Best" fix for that would be a bit overkill. And its to order a new bumper and have a bodyshop paint it to match. but thats ridiculous. you could if you had the skill wetsand that smooth then use spray-can touch up paint and a clear then buff the living crap out of it to mask it pretty **** well. but on close inspection it wont look quite right. I highly doubt from the way it looks it'll just "buff out".


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

tracepk said:


> Ummm, well the "Best" fix for that would be a bit overkill. And its to order a new bumper and have a bodyshop paint it to match. but thats ridiculous. you could if you had the skill wetsand that smooth then use spray-can touch up paint and a clear then buff the living crap out of it to mask it pretty **** well. but on close inspection it wont look quite right. I highly doubt from the way it looks it'll just "buff out".


You are correct, I couldn't see from the original pic how deep it was. In parts it's down to the plastic so yes, buffing won't cure it completely. Though it will still help significantly!


----------



## cruzelt12 (Apr 19, 2013)

Would it be covered by insurance? I have full coverage.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

That looks like it is through the paint to the plastic, which means buffing is not going to fix. Touch up would look like ****. tracepk has the correct fix.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Personally, I would NOT report this to insurance. I'm going to assume your deductible is $500 and would postulate that a fix at an auto hobby or custom shop would be able to fix it for under $500. Also, depending on how much of an azz your insurance company wants to be... they may consider it an "accident" and could potentially raise your rates. I've seen it happen with people on Progressive and Geico.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

I would take it to a body shop and have them sand it, then paint it. That's what they did with mine and it turned out great even with a crack in it. I think it was about $375can.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

I can't really tell from the photo what's scratched and what's paint transfer. If it were mine, I'd spray some carb cleaner into a rag (never spray onto paint) and rub it off. The carb cleaner will remove the transfered paint and smooth the scratches some. It works quickly. If the paint starts to get sticky, stop. OE paint is pretty durable, and if you work quickly you won't have any issues.


----------

